# Lorbeerkranz, selbst erstellen?



## subzero (18. Januar 2004)

Halli und Hallo...
Ich brauche einen Lorbeerkrantz (das ist son Ding was Cesar aufm Kopf hatte), wie erstelle ich so einen -  gibt es andere Möglichkeiten als den Zeichenstift?

 - 2 Dimensional, verstehst sich


Danke schöööön


----------



## PEZ (19. Januar 2004)

Huhu.

Das ist lustig. Genau das gleiche hab ich jetzt am Wochenende gebraucht. Ich habs aber dann doch verworfen. 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Einscannen und colorieren, Bauen und Fotografieren, in einem Vektorprogramm zeichnen, in Photoshop erstellen und und und... Es kommt ein bischen darauf an wie das Endergebnis aussehen soll.

Vielleicht kannst du da noch was näheres zu schreiben. ( Vielleicht hast du ja ein Beispielbild oder eine Stilvorlage an der wir uns orientieren können)

Gruss PEZ

edit: 2d = vektorzeichnung?


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2004)

Vektorzeichnung wäre am besten, auch noch in Photoshop, da ich es auch für Kleidung brauche (Druck)

http://www.fatoe.com sowas in der Richtung!

//edit...
Bin aber langsam schon so weit und sage, ein Dingbath reicht mir *g*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2004)

Hmm, du willst also die Form eines Lorbeerkranzes.
Form ... Da fällt mir doch spontan das "Eigene-Formen-Werkzeug" ein.
Und was kann man da machen? Ja, man kann auch externe Sammlungen
von Formen importieren und verwenden. WOW.

Jetzt müsste man nur noch eine Sammlung von Formen finden,
wo ein Lorbeerkranz dabei ist. Au Backe, wie geht das denn?

Ach schau an: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128668.html
Das ist aber klasse, dass da jemand sich die Mühe gemacht hat. 

Und wie der Zufall so will findet sich so ganz schnell:
http://share.studio.adobe.com/axAssetDetailSubmit.asp?aID=9384

Na was soll man da sagen? Unglaublich, was man über tutorials.de alles findet, oder?  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2004)

**lol**

Mhm, ich fasse es mal als Hilfe auf. Danke schön.

Allerdings sind mir die Glieder etwas zu simpel und diese Form sieht halt etwas zu schlicht aus. Habe auch weiter gesucht bei Adobe Exchange (naja die anderen Links waren nich so brauchbar).

/edit..
ich habe dahingehen weiter gesucht, leider nicht an lorbeerkräntzen gefudnen, allerdings Links für dieses "Tutorial Links Thread":
http://www.secretfaces.com/shapesmisc.htm
http://www.freephotoshop.com/html/free_shapes.html
http://www.studio911design.com/psshapes/shapes.html
http://graphicssoft.about.com/library/free/blfree_pssh1.htm


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2004)

Hi subzero,

es war als Hilfe gemeint, wenn auch etwas ironisch verpackt.
Kein böser Wille dahinter. 

Da du die Formen ja als Pfade erstellen kannst hast du doch
die Möglichkeit, an den Vektoren rumzuzupfen. Ein wenig
Handarbeit ist doch für das eigene Werk akzeptabel? 

Gruß
Martin


----------

